# Record number cats caught



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

Today Keith caught fish # 75,000 caught on my boat since I started keeping records mid year 2008. 
I have an excel spreadsheet of every trip since then. 
That is also when I started using CJ’s punch bait exclusively. I still use CJ’s daily. 

Today was a fun trip. I had Keith fishing 
with his wife Christy, his daughter Christy (Went by Brenda today since we had two Christy’s), and son-in-law Will. 

The challenge was on today. “Team Girls” came dressed and prepared for a fishing title. “Team Boys” 
said they were not threatened 😉

The girls put first fish in their cooler. 
Yep, the challenge required two separate coolers 😁🎣



Lots of throwbacks were caught. The lead for most fish changed back and forth through the morning. One member of “Team Girls “ had to limp along at the finish line, as the other recovered from her previous night’s birthday celebration 😵

During the morning Keith landed keeper #20 for the day. Just so happened that that fish was also fish # 75,000 caught on my boat since I started keeping records, mid 2008. For his catch, since all cats have been caught on CJ’s, Keith got a pail of CJ’s punch bait. 🎉🎣👌

At the cleaning table the Boys had 16 cats to the Girls 14 cats. However, the title was challenged by the girls that said They thought I put a couple extra in the Boys cooler. So, no clear title meant everyone went home a winner 🏆🎣


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Goodness gracious!!! That’s a lot of fillets! Love me some curled catfish tails.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

That’s a lot of slime. Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

